# DepoProvera injection



## mrolf (Dec 10, 2009)

When giving a DepoProvera injection we bill for the actual drug and do we use administration code for immunization or therapeutic injection. This was given at the time of an annual examination.  Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## jek521 (Dec 10, 2009)

96374 (some payers require mod-25 on the E/M)

Jen


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 10, 2009)

96374 is for IV push you may have meant 96372


----------



## abyrne (Dec 10, 2009)

I believe the most appropriate CPT for the administration would be 
96372 -therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection; subcutaneous or intramuscular.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Dec 12, 2009)

mrolf said:


> When giving a DepoProvera injection we bill for the actual drug and do we use administration code for immunization or therapeutic injection. This was given at the time of an annual examination.  Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.



V70.0
V25.09 
993_ _ -25 (1,2)
J1055        (2)
96372        (2)

is the correct way to bill this...Hope this helps....


----------

